# Does Sailor''s Weight & Height Play a Part in Sailing Faster?



## MimiSan (Jan 19, 2004)

*Does Sailor''''s Weight & Height Play a Part in Sailing Faster?*

Does a Sailor''s Weight and Height Play a Part in Sailing Faster?

For example (based on what I observed). Sailor A is physically taller and heavier than sailor B. Both sailors are sailing single-handed dinghy, eg. Topper or Byte. At one point in the race, both dinghies are at the same point of sail (say close haul) and both sailors pull in the same length of mainsheets.

In stronger wind, sailor B''s boat will start to heel due to his lighter weight and even he hiked out, he is still unable to reduce the heeling angle. He has to release the mainsheet. Hence, losing the boat''s speed. Sailor A, being heavier, doesn''t need to do anything.

So, is it true that due to physical advantage that sailor A will always sail faster and win the race?

Hope you people can put in your comments. Thank you.


----------

